# 2013 - 2014 Waterfowl Thread



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Started this thread last year and it went the whole season.

Let see em boys!! Your best pictures from the field. 
Ducks, Dogs, Sunrises, Friends, etc!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll start.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Opening Weekend


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

*Ready*

Ready for some shooting.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Love this thread.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

My first redhead drake


----------



## yorky54 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ruger


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The opener.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The youth hunt. Day 2 and this Saturday.


----------



## GET N BENT (May 23, 2013)

"Banjo"


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

From 11/10/13


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

eggselant opener.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is opening Sunday's hunt.









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Few of em and Its about to get real good!!!


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*....*

.


----------



## Boomslang (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Major29 said:


> This is opening Sunday's hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are some exceptional picture taking skills... :rotfl::brew:


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*Sunrise*

dead duck on the pond....


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Opening weekend and first hunt with "Si"


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

My dog with his first retrieve while hunting.


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

*Opening weekend*

Me and my son opening weekend


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

*This past weekend*

Her first retrieve.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Lots of grey ducks in the air this morning. In the office by 9.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

I think it's finally ready for tomorrow morning!


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Love the face paint on the dog.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## TPerkins (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome thread! No better one to make my first post in.








opener Saturday.








opener Sunday.

















tuesday 11-12


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

opening day hunt


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yesterday morning. Sunrise in the blind.









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

Opening Saturday.









Birds from this Saturday









And a couple screenshots from the video of this past weekend


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

This past weekend


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Here are a couple from this past Saturday.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*11/23-24*

Just keeps on rolling


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

this morning with Major29 on here, had limits by 7:30!


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

chuck leaman said:


> Here are a couple from this past Saturday.


That is a bad ***** hunting rig that guy has on the right!!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

copano_son said:


> That is a bad ***** hunting rig that guy has on the right!!


That thing is amazing. Rolled through a wet plowed field Sunday with no issues at all. It was an honor to take those folks hunting. They have done a lot for all of us.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

These gals knocked em dead Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

The boy was a trooper Saturday morning!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Had a great morning today hunting with my ol buddy McBuck. Cold, rainy, windy but turned out pretty good.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Marshhunter and I went out this morning and had a dang good hunt. Cold and rainy, but awesome.









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Major29 said:


> Marshhunter and I went out this morning and had a dang good hunt. Cold and rainy, but awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha after I took the time to use paint to black out the background you go and post this up lmao!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

marshhunter said:


> Hahahaha after I took the time to use paint to black out the background you go and post this up lmao!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol. Didn't even see your post. Oh well, pretty hard to tell where the pic was taken 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally got my little brother to get off of the xbox and make his first hunt this weekend, he's hooked. Sunday morning he was up before me and ready to go. He shot his first bird Saturday morning with a single shot .410, never seen anyone so proud of a hen spoony.



















Sunday morning he was able to take his first bird on the wing, a hen pintail. Also got to see some good goose decoying action, it was actually our slowest hunts of this season but they turned out to be my favorites. That smile made it all worth it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Way 2 go TXwingshooter!


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*50 bird hunt*

50 bird hunt from Saturday 11/23/13
Sammy Romano(guide)


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Got a few. Those dang hooded mergansers got me again. It was cloudy and drizzly right at shooting time and the way they dipped over the tops of the trees I thought they were woodies.


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

TXWingStinger said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He makes those snows look HUGE....:cheers:

Always great to see a smile on a kids face after a hunt!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

southpaw said:


> Got a few. Those dang hooded mergansers got me again. It was cloudy and drizzly right at shooting time and the way they dipped over the tops of the trees I thought they were woodies.


Awesome bag of birds!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

marshhunter said:


> Hahahaha after I took the time to use paint to black out the background you go and post this up lmao!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks like water and trees. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

feet down beat down sat morning south of el campo


----------



## txlenchs (Jul 28, 2012)

*Happy Saturday Limit*

Saturday Nov 23 with Red Bluff Prairie in Garwood - limit ducks, four geese, two happy teenagers


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Last Weekend*

Myself, Mojo281, Speck-Rig and another buddy had a couple good hunts in N. CenTex this past weekend.. Freezing temps and rain/sleet all weekend made for some tuff conditions, but we stuck it out and did well!

We also got a banded Sprig sat am.

Happy Hunting


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Can not beat a band!!! Congrats!


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

7 man limit by 915 and two snows


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

axsbilly said:


> Myself, Mojo281, Speck-Rig and another buddy had a couple good hunts in N. CenTex this past weekend.. Freezing temps and rain/sleet all weekend made for some tuff conditions, but we stuck it out and did well!
> 
> We also got a banded Sprig sat am.
> 
> Happy Hunting


Righteous!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

axsbilly said:


> Myself, Mojo281, Speck-Rig and another buddy had a couple good hunts in N. CenTex this past weekend.. Freezing temps and rain/sleet all weekend made for some tuff conditions, but we stuck it out and did well!
> 
> We also got a banded Sprig sat am.
> 
> Happy Hunting


i bet mojo shot the spoonys


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*band*



marshhunter said:


> i bet mojo shot the spoonys


High stakes rock paper scissors for jewelry


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

marshhunter said:


> i bet mojo shot the spoonys


No more like spec rig. He's a sucker for boot lips

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Public water 3 man limit in 35 minutes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Ended up with a beautiful wigeon for the wall. Sat and watched birds lite up or hole for another 45 minutes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Had a nice quick hunt with my buddy this morning. Shot like crud in the beginning.

Harvey making a retrieve 









Mottle pair blue hen and sawbills


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Smacked the quack this morning. Great time.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

*kiddos quack smacking*

We scared a bunch more these have a date with gumbo pot


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Had another awesome hunt this morning. Went back to the same spot we've been hammering them on with overloaded and a buddy of his. Great hunt.....cold, windy, and rainy with a little sleet mixed in. 









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> Smacked the quack this morning. Great time.


cant believe McBuck came to town and didnt even call his only "son"... what the heck pops?


----------



## clchristian3 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cash's first duck hunt at 4 months old.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Here are a couple from this past weekend.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

One more.


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Another outstanding weekend


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

clchristian3 said:


> Cash's first duck hunt at 4 months old.


Good name. I have a black one thats 2-1/2 years named Cash.


----------



## Boomslang (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

My dog Kona on his second hunt.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Update for Siâ€¦.First duck season in the book, he did very well and we had a blast. Seems like every hunt he improved and figured out some things and it all started to click. Hope everyone had a great season, post up some pics to finish out the season. Here are a few of our hunts


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

A few more, only lets me load a few at a time??


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

A few more!!!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

aggiefishinDr said:


> A few more!!!


You put boots on your dog when you hunt shell like that?
I can't find any that stay on my dog...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

3CK said:


> You put boots on your dog when you hunt shell like that?
> I can't find any that stay on my dog...


duct tape is the only thing that will stay on my dog


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I didn't plan for the area to have so much shell and did not bring boots, we didn't have our normal area to hunt! Luckily the shell was all around and mostly out of the water due to tide conditions.....the area with water was actually all deep mud.


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

Few Hunts from this year


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*Few from the last half*

second half was not near as nice to me...although I spent more time in the deer stand than I did scouting and hunting on the coast.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Still on but closing quick.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Three more and it's over


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*last weekend*

Few pics from the last weekend


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

*last call....beautiful morning*

Didn't get that elusive Sprig but was a good hunt and great time.


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Here's a few of mine from this season:


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Good pics guys, looks like the end of the season was epic!!!!

Nice Jewelry on that bird Logan.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

You know the funny thing about hunting the bay - if you drive through it, you can see where the birds are. Kind of makes coloring out the shorelines pointless. Of course, in this scenario, as coot don't really fly ... I probably should have colored out the water.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i had an awesome season! hunted almost everyweekend and made several weekday hunts, ended up hunting 28 times. 
out of the 28 hunts we killed 251 birds which is just under 9 birds per hunt. hunted all over texas this year, almost all public, with 6 or 7 hunts on private land. 
my dog Drake did an awesome job, and showed much improvement, the highlight of that being a easy 450+ yard retrieve!

All in all i had a great season, spent with great friends, and even my old man on a couple of occasions! 

Stephen


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Last day of the season hunt. We passed on it the last week or so to have a epic hunt. Work out as planned.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

It was a pretty dang good season overall... I'd saying the hunting in Texas was real hit or miss for the most part. I had the privilege of going on 36 hunts in 4 different states, totaling 914 birds at 5.25 birds per gun with 3 bands being killed. 

Can't wait to do it all again next year!!!


----------



## hawaiian12 (Feb 7, 2012)

First year back duck hunting and I must say it felt great. 10 years off is way too long, and I pray that it never happens again. For me and my buddies we had a great time. Counting down the days till next teal/duck season. Stay sharp boys and girls. 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawaiian12 (Feb 7, 2012)

A few more












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

Mojo281 said:


> It was a pretty dang good season overall... I'd saying the hunting in Texas was real hit or miss for the most part. I had the privilege of going on 36 hunts in 4 different states, totaling 914 birds at 5.25 birds per gun with 3 bands being killed.
> 
> Can't wait to do it all again next year!!!


Where was his picture taken? That's frickin' awesome!!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

TXGold said:


> Where was his picture taken? That's frickin' awesome!!!


i believe it was taken in the central part of North America... i might be wrong but i bet its around that general area. 

thats about as close as your going to get... just how it is, i can tell you it wasnt in texas


----------



## benellihunting (Jan 12, 2005)

Some Hunts From Arkansas and Texas


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Closing weekend*

Had a great season. Traveling between 4 states and made alot of great memories. Hunting in Texas this year was good, but had to put some miles on the road staying on top of them.

These two hunt were from closing weekend here in Tx with Mojo281, Speck Rig, Mike, and Myself! Great way to end the season..


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

marshhunter said:


> i believe it was taken in the central part of North America... i might be wrong but i bet its around that general area.
> 
> thats about as close as your going to get... just how it is, i can tell you it wasnt in texas


you are right on that answer


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

First pic is sunrise on the last day of duck season.
Next is a hunt with 3 of the best guys in the world that will be turned into a painting by Calvin Carter of Carter Creations.
A couple of hunts I guided.
Saltgrass Retrievers "Shiner" doing what he does best.
Last week of the season on a hunt I purchased at Sabine-Neches CCA banquet. Doated by Darin Johnson with Del Papa. We had the pleasure to hunt with Everette Johnson on his lease near Sea Drift. A fine gentleman and a good hunt.
Last bird of the season was this great spoonie drake that is at the taxidermist now.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

More pics.

A pintail taken on the CCA hunt that is going to the taxidermist
Group of hunters I guided the last week of the season.
Shiner with a banded mottle duck and the 4 man limt from that day
Limits and duck calls!
Hunt I guided Harlan "Bigfoot" Hatcher on.
Fletch and Coot with a 2 man limit he and I smashed in about 30 minutes one morning.
Shiner lining up fora long blind.


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pics Tony


----------

